# Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. März 2009)

*Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor


----------



## TSchaK (5. März 2009)

*Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

da bin ich ja gespannt ob das Lärm/Kühlungsverhältnis stimmt


----------



## Vision-Modding (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Der alte Accelero war echt verdammt leise und gut für die 9800er o. 8800er


----------



## Gamiac (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Die dinger sind eh billiger schlecht verarbeiteter Rotz leistung egal . Sowas auf ner High endkarte pfui spinne .


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Bin auf den Test gespannt, ganz besonders auf die VRM-Temperaturen.

MfG


----------



## Killer-Instinct (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Sind gtx280 und gtx260 ähnlich, was PCB-Design angeht? Ich würde zu gerne das Ding auf meine gtx260 draufklatschen, falls Temps+Noise stimmen. Sie ist ziemlich laut bei Volllast.


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



> Knapp 700 Gramm schwer ist der zu Nvidias Geforce GTX 280 und GTX 260 (65 nm) kompatible Arctic Cooling


Ich glaube deine Frage dürfte damit beantwortet sein 

MfG


----------



## gameboy15 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Na endlich kommt mal ein test des kühlers!!!
bin auch gespannt wie warm die Spawas werden!!!


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Hm nice1 hoffentlich kommt bald der test von euch. bin Sonst nicht ungeduldig aber ich will den kühler kaufen ...


----------



## vatana (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Ihr habt vergessen in dem Artikel zu schreiben das der Kühler auch für die GTX285 konstruiert ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Wieso bringt man jetzt noch einen Kühler exklusiv für die alten Layouts, die gerade eingestellt wurden?


----------



## vatana (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso bringt man jetzt noch einen Kühler exklusiv für die alten Layouts, die gerade eingestellt wurden?



Eine GTX285 ist doch recht jung.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



El-Hanfo schrieb:


> Ich glaube deine Frage dürfte damit beantwortet sein
> 
> MfG


Thx, habe überlesen. Hmm, 700g ist ziemlich schwer. Ich überlege mir gerade,ob es fürs Mainboard und die Karte gesund ist, so viel Gewicht an der Seite hängend zu haben. Gibt es teile, mit denen man schwere CPU- GPUkühler irgendwie am Gehäuse aufhängt?


----------



## Zoon (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Wenn du die Graka wie es sein soll am Slotblech festschraubst sollte das Gewicht kein großes Problem fürs Mobo sein.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso bringt man jetzt noch einen Kühler exklusiv für die alten Layouts, die gerade eingestellt wurden?



Weil sich die User, die die alten Layouts besitzen über die Lautstärke der Serienkühllösung aufregen und immer noch Temperaturprobleme mit den Spawas und Dritthersteller Kühlern bestehen.


----------



## Russkij (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Bitte testen ob der Kühler auch auf eine 285 gtx passt.

wenn ja dann würde ich denn auf die EVGA FTW drauf machen


----------



## vatana (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Passt, wie hier zu lesen ist: Arctic Cooling


----------



## Steamhammer (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Die dinger sind eh billiger schlecht verarbeiteter Rotz leistung egal . Sowas auf ner High endkarte pfui spinne .


 

Oh ja!Mehr solcher Ergüsse! Ich hatte AC-Kühler sowohl auf meiner seeligen GF6800 als auch auf einer Radeon X1950Pro im Einsatz und kann mich weder über Preis, noch über Leistung oder Lautstärke beschweren.

Wenn er dir zu billig ist, kauf dir halt einen anderen


----------



## Shibi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Bin auf die Leistung gespannt. 



> Die dinger sind eh billiger schlecht verarbeiteter Rotz leistung egal . Sowas auf ner High endkarte pfui spinne .


Der Kühler macht auf mich einen gut verarbeiteten Eindruck, wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue. Hast du schon einen in der Hand gehabt oder warum meinst du, dass der schlecht verarbeitet wäre?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## steffen0278 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Für die GTX285 auch? Haben die für den G200b das PCB nicht geändert? Auf dem einem Bild sind die Kühler für die Wandler ja so angeordnet wie auf dem alten G200 PCB. Glaub nicht das der auf die neuen passen wird.


----------



## Gamersware (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

@ Gamiac : Du machst micht wütend!
1. Review by TechPowerUP: auf der Inno3D iChill GTX 260 896 MB (216 SP)
*....is easily the quietest high performance offering on the NVIDIA market right now. Actually I would go as far as claim this is the quietest high performance graphics card on the market today...*
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Inno3D/iChill_GTX_260/28.html

So was sagts DU jetzt?
meine WICHTIGSTE frage: für GTX 260 /55nm geeignet, daüber herrschen noch im Netz Zweifel...


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Er sagt bestimmt, dass sie von AC bezahlt wurden
Der Kühler gefällt mir irgendwie.
Ich würde mir den echt raufmachen, wenn ich eine GT200 Karte hätte.

MfG


----------



## micky23 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

@ Marc

Das große blaue Kühlblech ist wohl für die Rückseite vorgesehen.
Geht die Montage auch ohne dieses?
Habe mir den Kühler reservieren lassen, aber würde Ihn gerne ohne das Kühlblech montieren.


----------



## dune (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Also laut Montageanleitung wird das Blech eh nur mit den vier Schrauben fixiert, mit denen auch der eigentliche Kühler fixiert wird. Da auf den neueren 65nm-Revisionen der GTX die Backplate von Haus aus fehlt, kann man die mitgelieferte Backplate sicherlich auch weglassen. Empfohlen wird es aber wahrscheinlich nicht.
Im übrigen ist die Backplate silber, das blaue ist lediglich Schutzfolie


----------



## o.Sleepwalker.o (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

wäre gut wenn ihr ihn auch noch mit 2x120er Lüftern mit moderaten Drehzahlen(800-1200) testen köntet


----------



## micky23 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



dune schrieb:


> Also laut Montageanleitung wird das Blech eh nur mit den vier Schrauben fixiert, mit denen auch der eigentliche Kühler fixiert wird. Da auf den neueren 65nm-Revisionen der GTX die Backplate von Haus aus fehlt, kann man die mitgelieferte Backplate sicherlich auch weglassen. Empfohlen wird es aber wahrscheinlich nicht.
> Im übrigen ist die Backplate silber, das blaue ist lediglich Schutzfolie



Dann geht es ja, aber ich habe für die hinteren VRAM´s schon schöne grüne Kühler. Die passen besser zu den Nanoxia Lüfter


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



vatana schrieb:


> Eine GTX285 ist doch recht jung.



Als ich gepostet habe, stand deine Ergänzung noch nicht da 



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Weil sich die User, die die alten Layouts besitzen über die Lautstärke der Serienkühllösung aufregen und immer noch Temperaturprobleme mit den Spawas und Dritthersteller Kühlern bestehen.



Bei einigen sicherlich - aber die Leute, die man wirklich als Kunden sicher hat, haben entweder längt die GTX2x0 aufgegeben oder sich z.B. ne Wakü geholt.
Niemand sitzt ein Jahr mit ner Karte da, die ihn richtig nervt - deswegen lohnen sich Kühler vor allem kurz nach erscheinen einer neuen Generation.


----------



## Bestia (6. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



Gamiac schrieb:


> Die dinger sind eh billiger schlecht verarbeiteter Rotz leistung egal . Sowas auf ner High endkarte pfui spinne .


Was geht'n mit dir? Habe selber den SilenX IXG-80HA2 auf meiner GTX280.Die Temps sind super, kann mich nicht beschweren. Mit zwei 120ern auch sehr sehr leise.





Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Thx, habe überlesen. Hmm, 700g ist ziemlich schwer. Ich überlege mir gerade,ob es fürs Mainboard und die Karte gesund ist, so viel Gewicht an der Seite hängend zu haben. Gibt es teile, mit denen man schwere CPU- GPUkühler irgendwie am Gehäuse aufhängt?


Meine GTX280 mit SilenX Kühler und den zwei 120ern wiegt ca. 900gramm. Mach dir da keine Sorgen, dass es zu schwer sein könnte.Hast nicht das Video der PCGH gesehen, wo die das Mainboard mit dem Orochi drauf verbiegen?


----------



## k4nt0n (6. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



Bestia schrieb:


> Mach dir da keine Sorgen, dass es zu schwer sein könnte.Hast nicht das Video der PCGH gesehen, wo die das Mainboard mit dem Orochi drauf verbiegen?



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche war das doch kein PCGH Video, oder ?
Es wurde zumindest nicht über den PCGH-Youtube-user auf Youtube geupped und tjoa...

Ansonsten ganz schönes Ding, ich überleg schon lang, was auf meine GTX280 kommen soll, die is inzwischen das lauteste...


----------



## Bestia (6. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



k4nt0n schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche war das doch kein PCGH Video, oder ?
> Es wurde zumindest nicht über den PCGH-Youtube-user auf Youtube geupped und tjoa...
> 
> Ansonsten ganz schönes Ding, ich überleg schon lang, was auf meine GTX280 kommen soll, die is inzwischen das lauteste...



Dann wirds aber Zeit. 
Gibt ja mittlerweile drei? Kühler.


----------



## k4nt0n (6. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Bestia, es ist so, dass mir der Thermalright nicht gefällt und der auch nicht so toll sein soll (oder?), der SilenX wärs fast geworden nur jetzt ist der Arctic Cooling ja auch noch draußen...

Am liebsten wär mir der Alpenföhn Peter, ist ja eig der SilenX in schwarz


----------



## micky23 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Wo bleibt den nun der Test ???????
Auf Marc gib Gummi


----------



## ahe1977 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Hi

Hier ein Test

Hardwareoverclock.com | Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX280


----------



## micky23 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



ahe1977 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier ein Test
> 
> Hardwareoverclock.com | Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX280



Vielen Dank, aber den habe ich schon vor Tagen gelesen.
Mir sind mehrere unabhängige Test lieber, als nur ein einzelner


----------



## Blaubaer (11. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

So, habe mir gerade eben einen "Xtreme GTX 280" vorbestellt. Bin richtig gespannt auf das Teil!

Vielleicht schreibe ich dann auch ein Review hier im Forum falls ich die Zeit dazu finde.


----------



## Sp3cht (12. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Die Tests auf hardwareoverclock stimmen... und auch auf der arctic-cooling seite stimmen die angaben von der kühlleistung her... die können sich das nicht leisten zu lügen....

Meine Frage.... hab ne GTX260 AMP² von zotac 65nm .... gibt es da auch für die rückseite der karte (da dort ja n paar speicherchips sind) kühler zum raufmachen? irgendwie hab ich das gefühl dass das nicht der fall ist... was mich vom kauf nicht abhalten wird, denn ich kauf mir die alu speicherkühler einfach nach.....

aber trotzdem,... wäre gut zu wissen


----------



## micky23 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Dem Kühler liegt ein Kühlblech für die Rückseite bei.


----------



## greentea908 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

erstmal abwarten wie sich der referenzkühler der gtx285 im sommer schlägt...bis jetzt eig. super, daher kein grund zum wechseln...genauso die lautstärke.

sieht aber echt klasse aus der accelero


----------



## Zyklar (14. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hab heute Morgen den Kühler endlich bekommen über K&M, sah genau so aus wie in dem einen Test von hardwareoverclock, Gut verpackt und auch gut verarbeitet.

Meine Karte eine Galaxy GTX 280 gleich ausgebaut und Lüfter abgerissen da ging recht einfach da fast komplett verschraubt.
Dann genau wie in Anleitung die einzelnen Elemnte drauf nur ein passivramkühler will einfach nicht halten obwohl ich die RAM´s und die GPU sauber gemacht habe.
Na ja egal den Artic dann eben ohne den einen Passiv-Kühler, verschraubt mit der Grafikkarte und das war eine gedulds arbeit, den zwischen der Grafikkarte  und Artic sollen kleine Unterlegscheiben aus Plastik die natürlich nicht liegen bleiben wollen also hab ich sie mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber überredet  liegen zu bleiben und dann ging es auch gut.
Erste Einbauversuch in den Rechner war doch noch bissel länger und dicker als der originale,  man muss aufpassen das man nicht mit irgendeinem Kabel kollidiert und das auch kein Kabel in einer der Lüfter kommt. Nachdem ich das alles endlich drin hatte der erste Teststart, Was eine herrliche ruhe und  noch mal nachgesehen bei geöffneter Tür ob sich auch alle Lüfter drehen, Ja sie tun es.
Also Tür zu, Rechner also hochfahren und Hardware Sensor Monitor aufgerufen!
GPU bei 40 und GA bei 37 ok dacht ich mir dann mal HDRO starten ein MMO das DX10 unterstützt.
So nach nun einer stunden Spielen mit extra Umgebungen wo mehr los ist den Etten Temperatur unter last nie mehr als GPU 48 und GA 48, und das bei einer sehr viel angenehmeren Geräuschkulisse als mit dem Standart kühler!
Also ich für mein teil bereue den tausch nicht!

MfG Zyklar


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Wie sieht es mit den Spannungswandler Temps aus? 
A besten Furmark laufen lassen und mit GPU-Z auslesen.


----------



## Zyklar (14. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Spannungswandler Temps aus?
> A besten Furmark laufen lassen und mit GPU-Z auslesen.



Furmark lief auf Stability Test so 15 Minuten

log des GPU-Z

        Date        , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , PCB Temperature [°C] , GPU Temperature [°C] , PCB Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed [%] , Fan Speed [RPM] , VDDC Current [A] , VDDC Slave #1 Temperature [°C] , VDDC Slave #2 Temperature [°C] , VDDC Slave #3 Temperature [°C] , VDDC Slave #4 Temperature [°C] , VDDC Slave #5 Temperature [°C] , VDDC [V] ,

2009-03-14 18:20:23 ,              602.0   ,               1107.0   ,               61.0   ,               51.0   ,               53.0   ,               51.8   ,          40   ,          1400   ,           70.2   ,                        130.0   ,                        138.0   ,                        138.0   ,                        137.0   ,                        130.0   , 1.1875   ,

2009-03-14 18:20:24 ,              602.0   ,               1107.0   ,               62.0   ,               52.0   ,               54.3   ,               52.8   ,          40   ,          1401   ,           72.6   ,                        130.0   ,                        139.0   ,                        139.0   ,                        137.0   ,                        130.0   , 1.1875   ,

2009-03-14 18:20:25 ,              602.0   ,               1107.0   ,               61.0   ,               52.0   ,               53.3   ,               52.8   ,          40   ,          1401   ,           72.6   ,                        130.0   ,                        139.0   ,                        139.0   ,                        137.0   ,                        130.0   , 1.1875   ,


Gruss Zyklar


----------



## nederhash (16. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

wow, 138 °C  an den spawas....ist aber ziemlich kritisch!!!

ist der kühlkörper an den spawas richtig drauf oder haste gar keinen drauf gemacht?


----------



## Zyklar (16. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Die Kühlkörper sind drauf und des war hart belastbar test so wie mann sonst nie den Rechner beansprucht, im Normalbetrieb bei spielen sind es zwischen 45 - 65 grad also bei weitem nicht so hoch.
Aber es gibt ja den hart test unter Furmark dann geht es halt so hoch unter orginal Lüfter war des auch bei 150 da !


----------



## gameboy15 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

was hast denn du für ne Karte ich hab es gerade auch ausprobiert fur mark 
stability test xtreme burning mode 1280*1024 8aa
gpu 86Grad max und Spawas 104Grad nach 20 min
höher gehen die bei mir nicht
natürlich mit dem Standartkühler morgen kommt warscheinlich mein Accelero xtreme gtx 280 von k&m dann meld ich mich nochmal mit meinen Temps.


----------



## gameboy15 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Wo bleibt denn eigentlich der TEST von
PCGH?????


----------



## nederhash (16. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



gameboy15 schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn eigentlich der TEST von
> PCGH?????



gute frage....wird mal so langsam zeit


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Wir haben Abgabewoche, der Xtreme landet erst nexte Woche im Testsys 

cYa


----------



## micky23 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir haben Abgabewoche, der Xtreme landet erst nexte Woche im Testsys
> 
> cYa



Leider zu spät, habe mir gestern den HR 03 GTX geholt 
Ich weiß gar nicht was alle an dem Kühler auszusetzen haben.
VRM max 65°C bei Far Cry2 bei 1680x1050@729/1512/1188 bei max Details und AA + AF .
Bin echt begeistert von der Ruhe


----------



## Sp3cht (17. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



Zyklar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich hab heute Morgen den Kühler endlich bekommen über K&M, sah genau so aus wie in dem einen Test von hardwareoverclock, Gut verpackt und auch gut verarbeitet.
> 
> ...



Die unterlagscheibe hättest du nicht mit nem superkleber zum liegenbleiben überraden müssen... denn da gibts so selbstklebefolie die du abziehen musst und dann legst du die unterlagscheiben drauf und gut ist... die picken.

Und wie gut hast du denn alles gereinigt??? ich hab alles mit nagellackentferner gereinigt und alles hat super gut geklebt.

Die temperaturen sind schlicht und einfach überwältigend... bei der geringen lautstärke.... ein wahnsinn!!!!


----------



## gameboy15 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Hi hab den kühler gerade getestet Gpu bis 61 Grad lüfter immernoch standart 40% unhörbar aberSpawas 158Grad bei Furmark stability test 1280*1024 8aa
dann bluescreen f..ck!!!!!! Ich könnt heulen aber hab ich mir schon halber gedacht!!! ist ja nur so nen billiges alublech
na ja jetzt wed ich den kühler nochmal weg machen und mir was anderes überlegen!!!!!
verflucht!!!


----------



## SilentKilla (17. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Ich hab ihn nun auch endlich. Die Leistung ist einfach nur geil. Leider lässt die Kompatibilität zur GTX 285 wirklich sehr zu wünschen übrig. Damit man den Kühler erfolgreich montieren kann, muss man leider den "Anti-Verbiege-Ring" um die GPU entfernen. Außerdem steht es um den Kühlkörper für den nvio-Chip schlecht. Egal, ich hab hab alle zusätzlichen Kühlkörper weggelassen, Spawas und RAMs brauen sowas auch net. Is eh alles nur Blendwerk. Im Luftstrom liegen sowieso alle Komponenten.

Bei 1000upm Lüfter bleibt meine GTX 285 @ 1,205V unter Folding Last 20°C kühler. Dabei sind die Lüfter praktisch nicht aus dem Rest des Systems herauszuhören. Als Wärmeleitmittel hab ich ein Liquid Metal Pad für die CPU genommen. Unten im Screenshot könnt ihr sehr gut erkennen, wann es sich eingebrannt hat. Ich bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## micky23 (17. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



gameboy15 schrieb:


> Hi hab den kühler gerade getestet Gpu bis 61 Grad lüfter immernoch standart 40% unhörbar aberSpawas 158Grad bei Furmark stability test 1280*1024 8aa
> dann bluescreen f..ck!!!!!! Ich könnt heulen aber hab ich mir schon halber gedacht!!! ist ja nur so nen billiges alublech
> na ja jetzt wed ich den kühler nochmal weg machen und mir was anderes überlegen!!!!!
> verflucht!!!



So schlecht 
Habe im Furmark bei 800x600 + 16xAA nur 98°C VRM mit dem HR 03 GTX.
Ich denke mal die haben den TR modifiziert. GPU max 56°C


----------



## gameboy15 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn nun auch endlich. Die Leistung ist einfach nur geil. Leider lässt die Kompatibilität zur GTX 285 wirklich sehr zu wünschen übrig. Damit man den Kühler erfolgreich montieren kann, muss man leider den "Anti-Verbiege-Ring" um die GPU entfernen. Außerdem steht es um den Kühlkörper für den nvio-Chip schlecht. Egal, ich hab hab alle zusätzlichen Kühlkörper weggelassen, Spawas und RAMs brauen sowas auch net. Is eh alles nur Blendwerk. Im Luftstrom liegen sowieso alle Komponenten.
> 
> Bei 1000upm Lüfter bleibt meine GTX 285 @ 1,205V unter Folding Last 20°C kühler. Dabei sind die Lüfter praktisch nicht aus dem Rest des Systems herauszuhören. Als Wärmeleitmittel hab ich ein Liquid Metal Pad für die CPU genommen. Unten im Screenshot könnt ihr sehr gut erkennen, wann es sich eingebrannt hat. Ich bin soweit zufrieden.




Ja Ja das Blech für die Spawas braucht man nicht!!!
Als ich gestern bei Furmark drauf gefasst habe hab ich mir fast die Finger verbrannt!!!!! Ha Ha braucht man nicht


----------



## SilentKilla (18. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



gameboy15 schrieb:


> Ja Ja das Blech für die Spawas braucht man nicht!!!
> Als ich gestern bei Furmark drauf gefasst habe hab ich mir fast die Finger verbrannt!!!!! Ha Ha braucht man nicht



Das Problem bei der GTX 285 ist, dass das Blech net passt. 



> Auch bei den  		Spannungswandlern gab es Probleme. Die mitgelieferte Schablone passte  		auf unsere Karte nicht, da die Teile komplett anders positioniert waren.  		Aber auch das kann man einfach lösen. Diesen Teil entweder weglassen  		oder die Spannungswandler mit eigenen Passivkühlern bekleben.
> Dadurch dass die Karte vom  		kompletten Kühler überdeckt wird und die drei Lüfter auf die ganze  		Platinenfläche blasen, sind Passivkühler nicht zwingend notwendig.  		Natürlich ist das etwas ärgerlich, aber das kommt leider vor. Wer das  		trotzdem mit eigenen Kühlern lösen möchte, kann sich zum Beispiel ein  		Set Scythe VGA Chip Kühler besorgen. Diese kosten nur 7,- Euro  		beinhalten Passivkühler für RAM und Spannungswandler.


Quelle: Hardwareoc.at

Zwar testen die mit ner GTX 260 55nm, aber ich denke die Aussage gilt allgemein.


----------



## gameboy15 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



gameboy15 schrieb:


> Hi hab den kühler gerade getestet Gpu bis 61 Grad lüfter immernoch standart 40% unhörbar aberSpawas 158Grad bei Furmark stability test 1280*1024 8aa
> dann bluescreen f..ck!!!!!! Ich könnt heulen aber hab ich mir schon halber gedacht!!! ist ja nur so nen billiges alublech
> na ja jetzt wed ich den kühler nochmal weg machen und mir was anderes überlegen!!!!!
> verflucht!!!




Da mir die 158 Grad von gestern viel zu viel waren hab ich mal nen kleines Experiment gestartet!!!
Es musste allerdings der Origialkühler dran glauben!!!
Jetzt hab ich wie gestern bei FurMark 1280*1024 8aa an den Spawas 115 Grad, was schonmal ne verbesserung ist aber mit dem ich immernoch nicht 
zufrieden bin werde noch weitere Experimente starten!!!!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gameboy15 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der GTX 285 ist, dass das Blech net passt.
> 
> 
> Quelle: Hardwareoc.at
> ...




Achso stimmt ja hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht !!! 
Aber ich würde da auf jeden Fall irgendwelche passiv kühler drauf machen


----------



## micky23 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



gameboy15 schrieb:


> Achso stimmt ja hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht !!!
> Aber ich würde da auf jeden Fall irgendwelche passiv kühler drauf machen



Nächste Woche kommt von Thermalright ein VRM Kühlkit für die GTX 285 raus.
Schreib die mal an, sieht nicht schlecht aus


----------



## SilentKilla (18. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Die anfängliche Euphorie hat sich nun fast in Verzweiflung umgewandelt. Bei aktiviertem GPU Client in Folding@Home bekomm ich nach ner Zeit immer Bluescreen und somit Neustart. Erst dachte ich, dass ich den NVIO Chip vllt doch mit kühlen sollte. Also hab ich den entsprechenden Kühlkörper verschraubt. Leider hat das mein Problem net behoben.
Dann dachte ich, dass es vllt die Spawas sein könnten. Lustigerweise schreibt Arctic Cooling folgendes auf ihre Seite:


> Bei GTX 260 und GTX 285-Karten ist eine direkte Kühlung der Spannungswandler und RAM-Chips nicht notwendig. Der Luftstrom des Lüfters reicht aus, um die Chips bei guten Temperaturen und weit innerhalb der Spezifikationen zu betrieben.


Scheinbar Pustekuchen. Naja, dachte ich mir, du hast nen Voltmod drauf für 1.205 vGPU. Die Spawas sind stärker belastet, vllt müssen sie bei mir "aktiv" gekühlt werden. Ich hab mir meinen original Kühler angeguckt, wo er überall noch zusätzliche Bauteile gekühlt hat. So hab ich auf 2 Bauteile im hinteren Teil der Graka nen kleinen RAM Kühler draufgeklebt. Brachte nix. Er ist wieder abgestürtzt. Jetzt bleibt mir noch eine Möglichkeit. Im vorderen Teil der Graka gibt es neben dem NVIO Chip noch 2 Bauteile, welche vorher mitgekühlt worden. Ich werde versuchen da auch noch was draufzukleben. Wenn das net mehr funzt, hab ich wohl meine Graka geschrottet.  
Lernen durch Schmerzen. Wird die halt zur PhysX Karte umgebaut  Dann kauf mich mir gleich ne 2GB Variante mit Accelero drauf.


----------



## micky23 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Langsam bin ich echt froh doch den HR 03 GTX genommen zu haben 
Da bleiben alle Temps im grünen Bereich


----------



## SilentKilla (18. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



micky23 schrieb:


> Langsam bin ich echt froh doch den HR 03 GTX genommen zu haben
> Da bleiben alle Temps im grünen Bereich



Ich bin mir ja nichmal sicher obs an den Temps liegt. Das größte Problem ist eigentlich die Kompatibilität zur GTX 285. Die ja imho auch beim HR-03 besteht, sofern ich da richtig informiert bin.

Jetzt schauts so aus. Ich hoffe, dass es was bringt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micky23 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Du hast nicht zufällig einen Temperaturfühler? Da weißt dann genau ob es an den Temps liegt.
Obwohl ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen kann.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



micky23 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig einen Temperaturfühler? Da weißt dann genau ob es an den Temps liegt.
> Obwohl ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen kann.



Das ist das blöde anner GTX 285. Da gibt scheinbar keine Sensoren für die Spawas.

Was mich aber auch verwundet ist, dass er erst nach sehr langer Zeit abstürzt, wo sich schon alle Temps eingependelt haben.


----------



## micky23 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das ist das blöde anner GTX 285. Da gibt scheinbar keine Sensoren für die Spawas.
> 
> Was mich aber auch verwundet ist, dass er erst nach sehr langer Zeit abstürzt, wo sich schon alle Temps eingependelt haben.



Vielleicht bekommt die Karte irgendwo einen kurzen?
Treiber löschen & neu Installieren.
Anderen PCIe Slot probieren.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Ich glaub es liegt an Windows 7. Ich bin grad mit Vista unterwegs und noch gibts keinerlei Probleme. Ich drück mir die Daumen, dass es wirklich kein Hardwarefehler is.


----------



## micky23 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich glaub es liegt an Windows 7. Ich bin grad mit Vista unterwegs und noch gibts keinerlei Probleme. Ich drück mir die Daumen, dass es wirklich kein Hardwarefehler is.



Na also. Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt


----------



## Blaubaer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

So, nun möchte auch ich über meine Erfahrungen mit dem " Xtreme GTX 280" berichten, den ich auf eine Gainward GTX260-216 verbaut habe.

Zusammenbau:

Der Zusammenbau hat länger gedauert als gedacht, war doch eine große Fummelei! Was mich am meisten geärgert hat war das der Kühler für den NVIO-Chip an einer Seite gar keub Gewinde hatte, als musste ich selbst eins schneiden!
Die Ram-Kühler halten wirklich bombenfest, genau wie das Blech für die Spannungswandler.

Einstellungen:

Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit habe ich auf 18% festgelegt, da dann die Lüfter nicht zu hören ist. In Verbindung mit ausschließlich Blacknoise XL1 Lüftern (600RPM) und dem Scythe Quiet Drive schnurrt nun meine Katze auf dem Sessel neben mir lauter als mein Rechner! 
Der Sensor für die Drehzahl scheint allerdings unter diesen Einstellungen verrückt zu spielen...

Temperaturen:

Jetzt lasse ich einfach ein Paar Bilder sprechen, als erstes seht ihr die Idle-Werte:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach 30 Minuten FurMark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach 15 Läufen Crysis Benchmark:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am meisten Sorgen mache ich mir um meine Spannungswandler, oder sind die Temps noch im grünen Bereich?


----------



## micky23 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Die SpaWa´s sind bis 125°C zugelassen.
Aber so hoch hätte ich mir die Temps nicht vorgestellt, obwohl beim zocken solche Bereiche nicht mal annähernd erreicht werden


----------



## Kingheadz (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Hab meinen Accelero Xtreme auch vorgestern bekommen, spitzen Teil! 
Das einzige was mich ebenfalls stört ist die Kompatibilität zur GTX285.
Ich hab das mit den Passivkühlern wie auf folgendem Bild gelöst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe in den großen Kühler zwei neue Löcher gebohrt + Gewinde geschnitten, hält jetzt bombenfest.


----------



## Blaubaer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Also meint ihr ich kann meine Lüfter weiterhin auf 18% laufen lassen, ohne das ich Angst haben muss das mir die Karte abschmiert?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



> Die SpaWa´s sind bis 125°C zugelassen.


Sicher - hast du das SpecSheet zur Hand? Sind nicht die Vitecs die auf einer HD4870 sitzen.

*@ Blaubaer*

112° VDDCs ist ziemlich am Limit - ok, Furmark. Unter 100° im Spielebetrieb halte ich für akzeptabel. Leider kenne ich keine Langzeitstudie für diesen Fall 

cYa


----------



## SilentKilla (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



micky23 schrieb:


> Na also. Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt



Gemacht. Neues Vista ist drauf. 774/1692/1404 sind Folding stable bei 53°C und Lüfter auf unhörbaren 1100 upm.


----------



## micky23 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Sicher - hast du das SpecSheet zur Hand? Sind nicht die Vitecs die auf einer HD4870 sitzen.



War mal auf der nvidia Page zu lesen, leider finde ich es nicht mehr, oder es wurde wieder raus genommen.

*@ Blaubaer

Würde die Lüfter beim zocken auf min. 40% laufen lassen.
Sicher ist sicher 
*


----------



## Blaubaer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Habe jetzt nochmal FurMark 10 Minuten mit 40% Lüftergeschwindigkeit laufen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micky23 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Habe jetzt auch noch mal den Furmark laufen lassen.
1x @default = 88°C VRM, und 1x @728/1458/1200 = 104°C VRM
GPU Kühler TR HR 03 GTX mit Nanoxia 1250

Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## Blaubaer (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

@micky23: Lässt du den Nanoxia auf voller Drehzahl laufen?


----------



## micky23 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*



Blaubaer schrieb:


> @micky23: Lässt du den Nanoxia auf voller Drehzahl laufen?



Ja, beim Furmark immer.
Im Idle laufen alle @5V
Beim zocken 7~9V


----------



## TM30 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX 280: Neuer Grafikkartenkühler im Testlabor*

Der Vollständigkeit halber: ich habe für den Kühler auch ein Review geschrieben...

hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...arctic-cooling-accelero-xtreme-gtx-280-a.html


----------

